# When to use HUT polish on wood



## limited60 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can it be used over a CA BLO finish on regular wood, or should it's use be restricted to stabilized blanks only?


Thanks.


----------



## igran7 (Mar 21, 2009)

If you are already using a CA/BLO finish, don't use Hut friction polish at all.  If you decide to use the Hut polish instead of CA/BLO even on your stabilized blanks the pens will look dirty & dingy in a matter of days-months depending on how often the pen is handled and the type of wood.  Your stabilized blanks will polish up nicely with the friction polish, but in time you will more than likely be unhappy.

If you are already somewhat successful with a CA/BLO finish, keep using that.  there are other finishes that will give you long lasting durability besides CA.  You can do a search in the finishing section to view the numerous posts.


----------



## hughbie (Mar 21, 2009)

then again, if you're talking about HUT's plastic polish, then by all means use it.  i use it on every CA finish and plastics.
works great......


----------



## igran7 (Mar 21, 2009)

hughbie said:


> then again, if you're talking about HUT's plastic polish, then by all means use it.  i use it on every CA finish and plastics.
> works great......



Oops!  I think your right Hugh.  The question makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## tim self (Mar 21, 2009)

Ditto.  Use it on every pen I make.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2009)

Never used Huts plastic but see no reason not to, just been a big fan of TSW on all my wood pens.


----------



## limited60 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am struggling with the application process of the HUT.
I rub it on with a paper towel, then buff with a lathe speed of ~300 rpm.

Can someone give me a run down of how to apply it properly?


Thanks


----------



## mick (Mar 23, 2009)

Since all my wooden pens are CA finished I can only tell you what I do but here goes.
After my CA has cured I start at 400 and sand through 800. then using a clean soft piece of tee shirt material I apply a moderate amount of Hut Plastic polish to spinning blank. I apply at high speed using a light back and forth motion. I use a seperate cloth and I buff at the same speed. I have two bright lights mounted over my lathe shining across the blanks from opposite directions. this way if after one application of polish I can "look" and see if it needs another. JMHO but I find you get a better shine if you apply and buff at higher speeds.
BTW if just my opinion but I think that applying with a paper towel will sometimes add scratches instead of removing them.


----------



## limited60 (Mar 24, 2009)

mick said:


> Since all my wooden pens are CA finished I can only tell you what I do but here goes.
> After my CA has cured I start at 400 and sand through 800. then using a clean soft piece of tee shirt material I apply a moderate amount of Hut Plastic polish to spinning blank. I apply at high speed using a light back and forth motion. I use a seperate cloth and I buff at the same speed. I have two bright lights mounted over my lathe shining across the blanks from opposite directions. this way if after one application of polish I can "look" and see if it needs another. JMHO but I find you get a better shine if you apply and buff at higher speeds.
> BTW if just my opinion but I think that applying with a paper towel will sometimes add scratches instead of removing them.


 

Thanks Mick.
I'll give it a go your way and report back later.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Hut Plastic polish and it gives a very good shine.  I use a piece of cotton cloth to apply and then I use the same cloth to polish.  I never use paper towels except for applying CA.


----------

